# DNR's Ortonville shooting range to close temporarily for upgrades



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The DNR's Ortonville shooting range in Lapeer County will temporarily close starting Aug. 2. The closure is for the construction of two new ranges at 200 and 10 yards, giving visitors the opportunity to shoot at short and long distances, and installation of new accessible shooting stations and pathways at 10, 25, 50, 100 and 200 yards. Work is scheduled to be completed by Sept. 1.

More...


----------

